# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Installation & Upgrades > [SOLVED] 11.10 upgrade "waiting for network configuration"

## rbrown3rd

I just upgraded my laptop from 11.04 to 11.10 and now it will not boot past the Ubuntu splash screen with the dots.  It hangs on "waiting for network configuration" for a while then it says "waiting an additional 60 seconds for network configuration".  After that it says "Booting system without full network configuration".  So far it is still showing that last prompt after several minutes.

I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces to comment out the lines there but it is a read-only file and I can't get it to save after the edits.  I got to the command line prompt after booting and getting the menu by pressing one of the function keys.  I tried using sudo vi interfaces but that didn't work.

I am stuck and I need my laptop.  Can someone please help me?  Thanks.

Bob

----------


## parvez

Same problem here.

----------


## monarchd

Same here

----------


## supermegadope

I also have this issue but when I hit ESC to see what was going on it had actually passed that part and went to "Booting system without full network configuration" and then it hung AFTER starting apache2 on my box.

*Screenshot attached.* 

Does anyone know where I can see the list of services it is trying to start and in what order so I can see what is after apache because that seems to be where mine is hanging. Also how can I boot from a cd to access the filesystem to make any changes I need to.

----------


## indyeah

Same issue here i even created my own thread for it....
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859657.

lol didnt knew we already had this thread here.Got here through google search  :Smile:

----------


## rbrown3rd

I hope someone finds a solution for this soon.  I am without my laptop which has run flawlessly for me using previous versions of Ubuntu.  I found some bug report threads using Google.  I was trying the simplest one which is to comment out the lines in /etc/network/interfaces (interfaces is a file with no extension), but could not save the file after editing it with vi.  I am dead in the water.

Oddly, the laptop got through the "wating for network configuration" last night right after upgrading and rebooting after a long wait. I prefer keeping up with the releases but it seems almost every time I do a major upgrade I have major problems.  That is not good.

----------


## petzoldf

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441

Post #24 works perfect to resolve this problem.

----------


## rbrown3rd

> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441
> 
> Post #24 works perfect to resolve this problem.


Great.  How do you boot to a non read-only prompt.  The recovery mode does not do it for me.  It has been a while since I did any of this.

Oops.  It is in the post you referenced.  Sorry.

----------


## rbrown3rd

> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441
> 
> Post #24 works perfect to resolve this problem.


On my machine those directories already exist and have stuff in them.  Was that the case on yours?

----------


## szalerv

Hi!

I had same problem. 

Here is my solution:
1. I deleted all pid file in /var/run and all subfolders especially /var/run/dbus
2. I moved all data from /var/run to /run then deleted /var/run folder.
3. I made a symlink /run to /var/run.

4. Restart

Now my updated system is working well.


Ervin

----------


## rbrown3rd

> Hi!
> 
> I had same problem. 
> 
> Here is my solution:
> 1. I deleted all pid file in /var/run and all subfolders especially /var/run/dbus
> 2. I moved all data from /var/run to /run then deleted /var/run folder.
> 3. I made a symlink /run to /var/run.
> 
> ...


Worked for me too.  I have no idea what I did but I just followed the instructions step by step.  Now I have my laptop back.  Thanks.

----------


## groundnut

I am installing Ubuntu every half year for more than three years now. This is the first time I don't succeed to install Ubuntu properly. 

Today I tried a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10.  
The first time failed. After installing it returned with some kind of checking. At last it was checking battery life for ever.
However I could connect to wifi.
The second installation succeed to some extend. I get de Ubuntu desktop. However during the second installation no wifi connection was possible. Also I believe I have no sound. I did not hear it when Ubuntu started. Because I can't go online I also tried to play a cd. It was not recognized. It still listed the DVD that was in the drive before.

Any suggestions what I should do?
Also: why is the wifi connection not functioning while this was the case during the first installation.

----------


## groundnut

oops I tried to start a new thread.

----------


## Chrix75012

> Worked for me too.  I have no idea what I did but I just followed the instructions step by step.  Now I have my laptop back.  Thanks.


Didn't work for me.
I already have a link /run to /var run and I deleted all pid files in /var/run and its subfolder ( I did find /var/run -name "*.pid" -exec rm {} \; )

Must I do another thing ?

----------


## cristian.madrigal

Same problem solve.

Notice that I cant delete /var/run because cant delete vmblock-fuse so just rename the directory to run1

----------


## czajnik

Hi!




> Didn't work for me.
> I already have a link /run to /var run and I deleted all pid files in /var/run and its subfolder ( I did find /var/run -name "*.pid" -exec rm {} \; )
> 
> Must I do another thing ?


In my case (upgrading 11.04 to 11.10), /run was already symlinked as needed (btw, why the heck /run at top level? What was wrong with /var/run ? Is it Debian's or Ubuntu's idea?). 

Anyway. I solved the problem by editing /etc/network/interfaces and commenting out the lines related to eth0 (effectively leaving only the loopback, I use no wired ethernet anymore). It seems that the startup script simply waits for eth0 to be up (not 100% sure, I had no time to dig into it - but it seems so, at least disabling eth0 worked). 

Cheers,
Przemyslaw "Czajnik" Wegrzyn

----------


## apjneeraj

Hi all,

I also have the same problem. But in my story, there is a twist that i cannot even login into terminal because i have installed ubuntu 11.04 from "wubi" installer and then i upgraded it to 11.10.

It does not show me kernel parameter screen to get into command line so as to remove the content of /var/run. Anybody has any idea how to get into command line so that i can remove the content of the specified directory and ge rid of "waiting for network configuration" problem.

Thanks

----------


## dralaroc

Howdy....uninstalling the network manager, installing WICD, commenting out everything in my /etc/network conf leaving only the loopback.  My system booted much quicker.

----------


## jsalvata

Symlinking /var/run to /run didn't work for me.

I got rid of the 60+-second pause at boot by commenting out this line in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:22:69:56:be:81", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

The symptom that pointed me in this direction was that the last dmesg entry before the pause was about wlan0 -- and my system didn't have a wlan0 (the wireless interface is eth2).

Hope this helps.

----------


## max.bellicini

I did not succeed with any solution posted, but I found an easy way to be connected again, simply unplug the ethernet cable , wait 5 seconds and reconnect. That's it!  :Very Happy: 
Alternatively, click on the "plug" icon on the upper tray (right) and then click on Auto eth0.

It works for me, but i'll like to find a real fix.

By the way, I found 11.10 to be very slow, worse than XP!  :Sad: 

I regret 11.04, it's sad to say but it's my feeling.

----------


## JonUK76

Hi all.  I've just upgraded to 11.10 (x64) from 11.04 and now the system will not boot beyond the "waiting for network configuration" message.

I tried following the instructions here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441 but I run into a problem.  I can't move files from /var/run etc. into /run.  Typing "sudo mv /var/run/* /run" as suggested in #24 in link above doesn't seem to do anything - the cursor goes to the next line, but there is no feedback to say the operation ever completes, and I can't use any other commands after that so have to turn the system off.

On my system both the /run and /var/run directories are present.  Both have (different) things in them so I assume that the symbolic link that should be linking /var/run to /run is not present.

Please note, I have been using Ubuntu for a few years but am very much a desktop user, I'm not that familiar with using terminal commands beyond doing some simple specific tasks with it, so I'm a newbie in that regards.

I'm considering wiping the installation and either going back to 11.04 or trying installing 11.10 from scratch.  Any other suggestions?  Thanks

EDIT

I found some alternative instructions which were better, but again they haven't worked.



```
    Hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 at the blank screen to get you to a non-X terminal (tty1)
    Login in with your username and password
    Change to root with: sudo -i and enter your password
    mkdir -p /run /run/lock
    rm -rf /var/run /var/lock
    ln -s /run /var
    ln -s /run/lock /var
    reboot
```

The issue I have is that the delete command "rm -rf /var/run /var/lock" command returns an error relating to a vmfusion directory (or something like that, its to do with VMWare Player I believe, which I've long had installed).  I've seen VMWare mentioned elsewhere relating to this problem, like in the above bug report so perhaps this a factor?

----------


## mark.0

> On my machine those directories already exist and have stuff in them.  Was that the case on yours?


That is my case as well. Except a run FILE exists but not lock directory or file. So obviously these instructions do not resolve everyone's problem. I'm considering a complete reinstall and would really really like to avoid that as this has already burned half of my saturday.

----------


## mark.0

this #24 "fix"  broke my system further. Boots okay now, but when ubuntu loads incorectly when I  log in as a user I just see a file menubar with the options from  nautilus and the background image.... THATS IT. Looks like a clean install is a must.

----------


## JonUK76

I decided to do a clean install afterwards.  It probably took less time than all the messing about I'd done already trying to fix the old install.  But even with the clean install, it's not been without problems.  Since the re-install I've had I guess the same issue as mark.0, where logging in results in a grey menu bar across the top of the screen, and none of the visual themes load properly (accompanied with general instability). The system also won't shut down cleanly when this happens. But it seems intermittent, other times it logs in (and out) absolutely fine...

----------


## FCTW

> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441
> 
> Post #24 works perfect to resolve this problem.


Thank you so much for this!  Worked for me.   :Smile:

----------


## Frank46

I installed 11.10 from the iso CD and did not have a problem until installing samba and winbind. After the install, I got the "Waiting for network configuration" problem.

With the fresh install, /var/run is already a link to /run so I'm not so sure about the recovery procedures mentioned that involve them, but some of them might work. I'd try removing the pid files trick first, if I really needed samba.

I was able to recover by moving samba from /etc/network/if-up.d into another spot (my home directory.) (I did the same for /etc/init.d/winbind, but that turned out to be unnecessary.) All this was done using the recovery version of 11.10, which came up when I rebooted after giving up waiting for network configuration to complete.

I rebooted again, now successfully. With the network now recovered, I then uninstalled samba (which required moving the samba script back into /etc/network/if-up.d) and restored (but did not uninstall) winbind.

Now my system boots normally again. With winbind (and adding wins into nsswitch.conf), the windows systems in my local network can be pinged by name rather than by IP address, which is the functionality I was really looking for anyway.

One other thing: Even after its removal, samba remains in /etc/network/if-up.d/. The script checks for the existence of smbd, which is gone, and exits after not finding it.

----------


## DanH 1970

I'm just a desktop Ubuntu user; sudo apt-get type stuff is the extent of my command line abilities.

This "waiting for network" issue has made using Ubuntu 11.10 from my laptop impossible.

If somebody would be so kind as to write out step-by-step instructions that assume NO Linux knowledge (changing directories, creating directories, whatever) -- I would be so appreciative.

These types of bugs only serve to bolster Ubuntu's (and Linux's, by association) rep as a 'geeks-only' OS.

----------


## dboy

The discussed solution worked enough for me to get a boot. But I'm noticing some services not starting (mySQL) and MySQL Workbench and other apps don't run. Good news (for me at least) is machine is running enough to off-load data to USB. Will then do a clean install to see if these other issues go away or not.

----------


## rsivarajan

I ran into this issue when debugging low wireless speed during laptop battery usage. Since I got this after installing some packages, I narrowed the problem down to:
*console-tools* (console-tools 1:0.2.3dbs-65.1ubuntu2)

Have not dug into this any deeper, but after removing console-tools, boot is working reliably.

----------


## dboy

Performed more testing with a clean install rather than the upgrade, and am still seeing basically the same problems. Development tools such as MySQL Workbench, Netbeans, etc. do not work properly, entire system is sluggish, harder to find/install packages that before (apt-get still works, but if you don't have the package names memorized then good luck). My opinion has not changed...this distribution is horrible and I highly recommend not using it. I don't mind Unity, so this is not a Unity complaint. I just see an all-around low-quality release here that's not worth messing with.

Dboy

----------


## bwayson

I had similar problems on two PCs after over-the-wire upgrades to 11.10 from 11.04 (boot, see "Waiting for Network", then "Waiting 60 seconds more...", finally "Booting without network."  I could then log in and all was well, including networking.)  I eventually tracked it down to a line that was added to each PCs /etc/network/interfaces file as instructed at http://wiki.maemo.org/N900_USB_netwo...u_9.10.2F10.04, which are the host-side instructions for configuring USB networking of a Nokia N900 to an Ubuntu PC.  These instructions are to add this stanza to the file:

auto n900
iface n900 inet static
      address 192.168.2.14
     netmask 255.255.255.0
     up iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.2.15/32 -j MASQUERADE
     up echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
     down iptables -D POSTROUTING -t nat -s 192.168.2.15/32 -j MASQUERADE
     down echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forwardI deleted "auto n900" line and away went my network wait at boot time.  (Other changes to this file were required to actually get the N900 to connect to the Internet through the Ubuntu PC, but that is another story.)  My take is that in 11.10, any line in the interfaces file that begins with auto becomes a required network interface at boot time (and I do not leave the N900 attached to these PCs at all times), so the boot process waits for the n900 interface to become configured, and it never does.  Look for entries in your interfaces file for interfaces that are not present at boot time (e.g. internal wireless cards that are turned off in the BIOS, USB network keys, etc.) -- they may be the cause of your 'waiting for network' problems.

----------


## deniswal

Thanks, that's the explanation for me.

Denis

----------


## BobtheBlueBerry

Clearing out the junk in /etc/network/interfaces fixed it for me

thanks

----------


## marvizio

...my take is that in 11.10, any line in the interfaces file that begins with auto becomes a required network interface at boot time (and I do not leave the N900 attached to these PCs at all times), so the boot process waits for the n900 interface to become configured, and it never does.  Look for entries in your interfaces file for interfaces that are not present at boot time (e.g. internal wireless cards that are turned off in the BIOS, USB network keys, etc.) -- they may be the cause of your 'waiting for network' problems.[/QUOTE]

It works also for me... In my case the junk was a previous adsl conf via cable...
Thanks a lot!!!!!

----------


## bailout

I have started to get this problem. I upgraded to 11.10 and it worked fine. I have just upgraded my motherboard and cpu. Put the drive back on without reinstalling apart from graphics drivers. Now I get the @Waiting for network configuration' during start up. If I leave it it eventually boots and the network is working fine.

Will have a read through the thread and bug report when I get time but perhaps there is a problems with certain network hardware as it only started when I changed mb.

----------


## wsteffen

I had an interfaces file (from an earlier release) that I used. I started having "waiting..." message right after I started using that file. It was/is for two interfaces eth0 gets a dhcp address and eth1
is static, but had an auto line. When I removed the auto line, my problem went away. THEORY: It was waiting for an answer from a dhcp server even with the static config lines. Would also hold for missing interface.
Oops - I found out that eth1 did not get configured properly, without the auto line. Still trying to find a solution!!

----------


## bailout

I solved my problem. When I ran ifconfig -a my lan was eth1. In /etc/network/interfaces it was looking for eth0 which was why it got stuck. I edited the interfaces file and replaced eth0 with eth1 and it now boots without the messages.

This is unlikely to apply to most people with this problem but it may be worth checking.

----------


## esel1824

*11.10 upgrade "waiting for network configuration"*

*if in the /etc/network/interfaces file*

*the  wlan0 or eth0 is define like* 

iface eth0 inet dhcp
iface wlan0 inet dhcp
 and the the dhcp server is not turned on 
at ubuntu start with pandaboard:

waiting for network configuration

What can I do with the dhcp server is searched for only 5 s, and a static address will be used?

----------


## cscj01

My /etc/network/interfaces has the following

```
auto etho
iface etho inet dhcp
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback
```

I get the messages "Waiting for ..." and "Waiting 60 ...", but my network is fine when boot completes

I have no /etc/run directory and /run/network has three files: ifstateifup.eth0ifup.loThe ifstate file contains one line

```
lo=lo
```

 The other two files are empty.

The wait is ridiculous however.  Any suggestions?  I do use wired connections, and I do not use wi-fi at this time.

----------


## progone

I had this problem which may be your issue.  

Check your logs.

mine: 


```
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick kernel: [  413.663533] init: ufw pre-start process (30970) terminated with status 1
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick NetworkManager[31181]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.9.1.90) is starting...
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick NetworkManager[31181]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick NetworkManager[31181]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick NetworkManager[31181]: <error> [1325908376.138725] [main.c:711] main(): failed to initialize settings storage: Could not load plugin '': /usr/lib/NetworkManager/libnm-settings-plugin-.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick NetworkManager[31181]: <info> exiting (error)
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[30822]: <info>  Caught signal 15, shutting down...
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick kernel: [  413.740082] init: network-manager main process (31181) terminated with status 1
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick kernel: [  413.740131] init: network-manager main process ended, respawning
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  ModemManager (version 0.5) starting...
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Linktop
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin SimTech
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin X22X
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Option High-Speed
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Generic
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Longcheer
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Wavecom
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Option
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Novatel
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Sierra
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Samsung
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Nokia
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Huawei
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin AnyData
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Gobi
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin Ericsson MBM
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin MotoC
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick modem-manager[31194]: <info>  Loaded plugin ZTE
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick kernel: [  414.285451] [UFW BLOCK] IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=my mac address goes here SRC=someones IP address goes here DST=192.168.1.125 LEN=278 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=47 ID=61654 PROTO=TCP SPT=443 DPT=52268 WINDOW=123 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0 
Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick kernel: [  414.420732] init: ufw pre-start process (31342) terminated with status 1
```

solution if this is in your syslog:



```
gedit /etc/network/interfaces
```

save as interfaces.bak

interfaces.bak is just a backup of the interfaces file

go back into terminal and type 

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
```

let it pass or fail.  Your problem like mine should show up.  In my case it was br100 (bridge 100) and eth1

My interface.bak file looks like this



```
 The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.125
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.1.0
broadcast 192.168.1.255
gateway 192.168.1.1

auto eth1
iface eth1 inet dhcp

auto eth2
iface eth2 inet dhcp
       
# Networking for OpenStack Compute
auto br100

iface br100 inet dhcp
bridge_ports        eth2
bridge_stp           off
bridge_maxwait   0
bridge_fd            0
```

the fix for me was:



```
gedit /etc/network/interfaces
```

clean up as suggested by someone else on this page of this thread



```
# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.1.125
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.1.0
broadcast 192.168.1.255
gateway 192.168.1.1
```

then I reran 

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
```

and now I have a fix, my website and I have internet access again.  Now I will continue to fix the OpenStack issues, this time I'll try that on another partition that has nothing to do with my webserver.

----------


## Paul B.

_Seems_ to be fixed.

Quite interesting to note that the /run and /run/lock directories and the appropriate symlinks were already in place in my version (suspect the upgrade performed on or after Boxing Day 2011 had this particular bug already fixed, as indeed it should).

So the problem in my case was that /etc/network/interfaces contained rather perversely, commands to run ppp0 (dial-up) as "auto"!  I could well wonder from where on earth this random networking came as I have _never_ used dial-up on this machine, however as I purchased it second hand running mythbuntu and have performed (at least) three upgrades, I can only presume this is some peculiar carry-over from a previous incarnation.

The message seems to be that  /etc/network/interfaces is in fact deprecated and unnecessary for the networked operation of the machine (I have previously used a wireless dongle, but neither wireless nor ethernet appear in  /etc/network/interfaces).  I have left the reference to the loopback however, just in case.

----------


## progone

After I thought my error was gone and popped back up. Looping again.  I actually retraced my steps and  found fixed the problem.  My steps led back to this thread. 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW 

They wrote: 


> will do nothing (you allowed access with your first rule).
> 
> You need to edit /etc/ufw/before.rules and add a section "Block IP" after "Drop INVALID packets" :




```
-A ufw-before-input -s 111.222.3.44 -j DROP #Assuming no loging is desired of course)
# drop INVALID packets
# uncomment to log INVALID packets
#-A ufw-before-input -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j LOG --log-prefix "[UFW B$
-A ufw-before-input -m conntrack --ctstate INVALID -j DROP

# Block IP
# This it is efective :)
-A ufw-before-input -s 111.222.3.44 -j DROP
```

The fix was to restore the file back to the original by removing the above code.  My point, many different causes can hang your system.  Rather than thinking my fix will work for you, please retrack your steps that started your Ubuntu issues.  Most likey you made a change that wasn't right for your system.

----------


## mblahay

I just encountered this issue while upgrading my 10.04 install to 11.10. I was able to correct it with a variation of #24 that everyone else has been using.

What I don't understand is why the problem is still around. This thread has been open since October and I just performed the upgrade last week. That seems like more than enough time to get this bug under control. Bugs like this are very dangerous as it hurts the ability of Ubuntu to gain additional market share among novice users who do not have the ability to execute the fixes mentioned here.

Does anyone know why the bug was not fixed?

----------


## mblahay

I did some further digging and a mention to the change of location for the run directory in the release notes. I still think the update process needs to be fixed so that this is not an issue.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelo...Notes#Upgrades

----------


## cscj01

> I had this problem which may be your issue.  
> 
> Check your logs.
> 
> mine: 
> 
> 
> ```
> Jan  6 22:52:56 dirty-sidekick kernel: [  413.663533] init: ufw pre-start process (30970) terminated with status 1
> ...


I'm not sure if this response is to my issue.  If so, are you referring to the error message in your syslog?  If so, the only error I get from NetworkManager is a bluetooth error.  Since I don't have a bluetooth device, I believe this is of no concern.

----------


## JohanPirlouit

I thank everyone who gave solutions  :Wink: !

I've just had this problem with the last Lubuntu 11.10: eth0 was correctly defined with a static IPv4 address (defined during the alternate "expert" install): bootup hanged for looong seconds at the "waiting for network configuration" step...

I first tried to install Wicd and it didn't want to start... After, I had NO network access! And Network Manager did show NO LAN connection at all (as always with all Ubuntu-based distros I've tested, in fact)!! Even if my connection was correctly defined in the /etc/network/interfaces.

To solve my problem, I just deleted the /var/run/dbus folder and I removed the network-manager package. After this, I ran a dpkg-reconfigure wicd and it now runs very fine! I just had to redefine my wired connection as static IPv4 as I want it to be (it is DHCP by default).

I still don't understand why Wicd is still not installed by default with Ubuntu-based distros: it runs very nicely and it is very easy to configure and to use. But it is only my own humble opinion...

Regards,
Johan

----------


## pdk

I solved the problem by modifying /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf

start on (filesystem) or failsafe-boot
#start on (filesystem and static-network-up) or failsafe-boot
This routine calls failsafe.conf
I just re-installed oneiric and got my wireless working for rt2500 using ndiswrapper and removing network-manager. I then got this waiting 60 secs.....
I'm happy
Peter

----------


## amjjawad

For those like me who will be directed to here when they will search for *"waiting for network configuration"* on google, this is HOW I fixed it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=448

By the way, as far as I can tell, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441 has nothing to do with this issue which is mentioned on the first post.

Waiting for network configuration, IMHO, is because there is a conflict about what device is the primary network or the primary network used at installation time is not the same after installation. In my case, I've done the installation on different machine then re-plugged the internal HDD of the laptop and had to edit the "interfaces" file to get rid of this issue. However, I'm still not 100% sure. I saw lots of posts here with different cases so each case might has its own cause and solution.

This thread will show up as the first result on Google and it will give hard time to new comers because there are so many posts with no direct or clear answer  :Smile: 

Thanks!

----------


## Wrostek

Seems like for me, the best solution for this problem was found here: http://www.codewhirl.com/2011/10/ubu...configuration/

Basically, still calling  /etc/init/failsafe.conf , but commenting out the two sleep calls that caused the delay.  I don't really see why they were added, since my network is configured fine without the need for a delay.

----------


## cscj01

> For those like me who will be directed to here when they will search for *"waiting for network configuration"* on google, this is HOW I fixed it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=448
> 
> By the way, as far as I can tell, this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...us/+bug/811441 has nothing to do with this issue which is mentioned on the first post.
> 
> Waiting for network configuration, IMHO, is because there is a conflict about what device is the primary network or the primary network used at installation time is not the same after installation. In my case, I've done the installation on different machine then re-plugged the internal HDD of the laptop and had to edit the "interfaces" file to get rid of this issue. However, I'm still not 100% sure. I saw lots of posts here with different cases so each case might has its own cause and solution.
> 
> This thread will show up as the first result on Google and it will give hard time to new comers because there are so many posts with no direct or clear answer 
> 
> Thanks!


This resolved my problem, finally!  I still do not understand what interfaces does, because I have an eth0 wired connection.  By removing that from the interfaces file, my system boots rapidly, and my network connection comes up automatically.  So if I don't need it in the interfaces file, why do I need the interfaces file at all?

I do understand that it was probably a timing issue when trying to get an IP address assigned, but the fact that it comes up fine without the entry says I never needed it in the interfaces file.  This is very odd to me.  But I no longer have to wait 2 additional minutes to boot, so I am happy at the moment.

Thank you amjjawad for this solutiuon.

----------


## Tbonestake

Had this problem since upgrading three weeks ago. After the latest update rebooted and no network. Looking through network information: ifconfig -a network device was reported as eth1. Had static config set for eth0 in etc/network/interfaces. Editted to eth1, rebooted and all OK.

----------

